
Benjamin Button Reviews the New MacBook Pro (2016) - Arubis
https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/10/benjamin_button_reviews_the_new_macbook_pro/
======
GolDDranks
I so dearly wish that someone high-ranking at Apple reads this and takes it to
their heart. And acts upon it.

~~~
FloayYerBoat
They won't, they're too 'courageous'.

------
blastbking
-There exist adapters that are quite stylish that provide thunderbolt, charging (admittedly no magsafe), sd, hdmi, etc all in one piece. They are pretty pricy though.

-Personally, I quite like the feel of the new MBP keyboard, even compared to the 2015 MBP. If you want longer travel distance, get a mechanical keyboard and plop it on top of your laptop. I'm also convinced I can type faster with chiclet style keyboards (I tend to bottom out the keys).

-The trackpad, while large, is actually quite intelligent about detecting accidental presses, and in my memory has never activated unintentionally. I've noticed on my Thinkpad (tiny, tiny trackpad) that accidental trackpad activation is hugely annoying (not sure if Windows deals with it but my Linux drivers definitely don't).

-The touchbar has been absolutely worthless and an annoyance at best. I remap escape to caps lock so I never have to deal with the touchbar.

-I suppose this is an older review, but the current MBPs do have a physical off button (which doubles as a fingerprint sensor).

-The latest 6 core 15 inch is beautiful and fast. I don't think twice about dropping it into my backpack because it's so light, and it's a joy to use day to day. As an iOS developer it's a godsend. I do wish the Mac Pro had a refresh, the iMac Pro seems to be a strong option though.

~~~
mhink
> There exist adapters that are quite stylish that provide thunderbolt,
> charging (admittedly no magsafe), sd, hdmi, etc all in one piece. They are
> pretty pricy though.

I'm at the point where I'm going to have to upgrade my MBP pretty soon, and
the _second_ I do, I'm buying a set of these.
[https://www.snapnator.com/shop](https://www.snapnator.com/shop)

(Unless, of course, Apple does the "unthinkable" and brings back MagSafe... a
guy can dream, right?)

------
lkuty
Looks like he's writing about my current mid-2014 MBP. When I have to change I
might be going to Linux on a Dell, Lenovo or HP.

------
Dirlewanger
Sad that this is basically a weird alternate reality of a consumer-friendly
Apple. I think once my 2015 MBP dies some time in the future, I'll be swapping
so the Dell Ubuntu laptop. I can't stomach spending money on that consumer-
hostile abomination that they now call the MacBook Pro.

~~~
geoelectric
I dream of this, and I actually think Ubuntu is up to the job nowadays, but
I'm hip-deep in Mac-only software. In particular, switching off OmniFocus
would be a nightmare to me, so I guess Apple owes OmniGroup a thank you and
Christmas card.

I'm with you, though, holding on to my 2015 MBP for dear life. I have newer
MBPs at work, and the keyboard and touch bar (or lack of Escape, more
accurately) are significant impairments for me whenever I'm not at desk.

The new MBA actually looks like a better choice to me for most development
than the current MBPs. That's saying something.

------
jmfayard
This article is both funny and tragical.

Is there something you don't like in an Apple product? Be sure to write 5000
words praising all the good things Apple did since the beginning of time and
explain all the possible reasons why they possibly have taken this decision
that could look like a mistake, and only then you can emit your critique.
That's what smart informed people do to show they are smart and informed. So
if you have a more consequent critique, use irony to respect the form people
are used to.

I wish tech were less religious and more capitalistic. Apple has the product
you wish for the price you want to pay at the time you need it? If yes, fine,
go for it. If not, find out if there is something else that matches your need.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
"Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter"
\-- Homer Simpson

When the Company in question knows they'll get press regardless, you end up
with a gaggle of folks praying for scraps of coveted "scoops" that only come
with access.

Stray too far from the narrative, and your access, and most likely part of
your livelihood, will be cut off.

This mentality is bad in Tech media, but exponentially worse in Gaming.

